# compartir internet con placa wifi (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

bueno, el tema es asi: tenia un server. actualmente me consegui un router comun, sin wifi y lo estoy usando para routear, cosa que antes hacia el server.

ahora opte por ponerle una plaquita wifi y compartirle internet a alguna posible note que venga a casa.

el problema es el siguiente:

configuro el server segun este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-274790-highlight-adhoc+wireless.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #! /bin/bash 
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc essid rich channel 11 # turn other things on like encryption 
> ...

  esto en el server, ahora, las note que vienen no siempre van con linux, por lo que la unica forma de conectarse segun esto es seteando manualmente los ip y demas.

hay alguna forma onda dhcp que pueda configurarle para que el server se encargue de asignarle una ip a la note que venga?

y como hago para ponerle un pass a la conexion?

comento que de redes wifi no tengo ni palida idea....

gracias

----------

## agdg

Entiendo que tienes corriendo un demonio dhcp en el ordenador que actúa de servidor, y el problema es que cuando un cliente se conecta al wifi, la conexión es ok pero el server no le asigna IP. Si este es el problema, imagino que será un problema iptables. 

Deberás indicarle a IPTABLES que permita conexiones entrantes a traves de los puertos dhcpd (67 y 6 :Cool: 

iptables  -I INPUT -i wlan0 -p udp --dport 67:68 --sport 67:68 -j ACCEPT

Para el tema de autenticación, freeradius te puede servir. En tldp puedes encontrar un manual http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/8021X-HOWTO/

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> ifconfig wlan0 -promisc 10.0.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255 # ip of wlan 

 

Si no es un error ortografico lo que es raro es que pueda enrutar nada pues 10.0.1.1 y 10.0.0.255 no pertenecen a la misma red con la mask 255.255.255.0.

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, comento, usaba en el servidor dnsmasq, que me hacia de servidor dns y dhcp.

dhcpd nunca pude hacer andarlo... de hecho, copiando la configuracion de la guia de gentoo, no me levanta el servicio.

matando dnsmasq y todo, no llego a nada....

basicamente lo que hago es lo siguiente:

iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid "servidoremma" channel 11

ifconfig wlan0 192.162.0.100/24

con eso ya es suficiente para poder conectarme desde un cliente, pero con ip manuales... y eso es lo que quiero solucionar.

dnsmasq seteando la interfaz a wlan0 no me hace lo que hace con las redes locales, y otra cosa que me gustaria es ponerle un pass....

gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, lo solucione de la siguiente manera:

utilizando wireless-tools, iptables, y dhcpd

dejo las configuraciones:

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="192.168.0.5/24"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"
> 
> modules_wlan0=("iwconfig")
> ...

 

/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> authoritative;
> 
> ddns-update-style ad-hoc;
> 
> shared-network wifi {
> ...

 

option domain-name-server : tienen que poner los dns que tengan. con los 2 primeros solamente, esta bien. son los de google

/etc/conf.d/dhcpd

 *Quote:*   

> DHCPD_IFACE="wlan0"

 

y el script para iptables:

 *Quote:*   

> #! /bin/bash
> 
> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o wlan0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
> ...

 

ahora me hace falta solo, ponerle un pass para que no me roben coneccion los vecinos.

esto supongo que alguien me va a ayudar

----------

## pelelademadera

100% solucionado...

con este /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0=("iwconfig")
> 
> key_P3LOserver="1a2b3c4d5e enc open"
> 
> #adhoc_essid_wlan0="P3LO"
> ...

 

me quedo todo con pass..

----------

## samuelhm

yo para las conexiones compartidas siempre he usado FireStarter ( no en gentoo ) y la verdad me facilitó la vida de forma considerable a la hora de compartir internet de un pc a otros. ademas te ahorras todas las configuraciones y es posible que se pueda hacer lo que tu dices ( si no nunca esta de mas probar para mi ese programa es una maravilla).

 *Quote:*   

> Open Source software, available free of charge
> 
> Easy to use graphical interface
> 
> Suitable for use on desktops, servers and gateways
> ...

 

Aparte mencionar que con firestarter ves todos los clientes conectados a tu pc muy facilmente, pudiendo blokear a tus vecinos con un click.

Te lo recomiendo 100% aparte de que sera tu conexion mucho mas segura.

Espero que alguno de los makinas que hay por aki pueda ayudarte a hacerlo funcionar en gentoo si tienes algun problema.

Si te decides y lo haces funcionar dime si hay mucha complicacion de ponerlo en gentoo.

----------

## samuelhm

vaya habias encontrado la solucion mientras escrivia pues buen post digno de apuntarse para quien necesite conexion compartida  :Razz: 

----------

## agdg

pelelademadera menuda solución más sencilla; y yo que te recomendé el mamotreto freeradius (...) Desde luego me la apunto, porque es muy socorrido y extremadamente simple.

Por cierto, ya que estás, imagino que por defecto codificará en WEP. ¿Sabes si existe algún comando para cambiar a WPA/WPA2/WPA2-AES?

----------

## pelelademadera

deberia poderse, con wpa_suplicant, pero no se de que manera se setea un ip fijo con wpa, y me dio muchos dolores de cabeza, por lo que opte por wep y listo.

no se bien por que, pero por ejemplo, si le seteo ip similares a las de eth0, por ejemplo: 192.168.0.150 al wlan0, y ajusto el dhcpd, no funciona, sacandolas de ahi si anda, supongo que debe ser algun bug, o algun error mio de config.

y por otra parte, me acabo de dar cuenta que si uso otro pass, me tira error al iniciar net.wlan0

alguien sabe cual es el largo de el pass que debo ponerle en modo ascii?

gracias

----------

## agdg

64bits == 5 caracteres

128bits == 13 caracteres

256bits == 29 caracteres

----------

## pelelademadera

tan mejor es wpa que wep?

wep con 13 caracteres es muy crackeable?

gracias

----------

## samuelhm

depende del router, pero con la suite de aircrack-ng saco una wep 128 bits en 30 minutos.

y hay gente que incluso mas rapido xD.

voy a curiosear haver que hace aircrack contra un pc compartiendo conexion en vez de un router..

----------

## agdg

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> tan mejor es wpa que wep?
> 
> wep con 13 caracteres es muy crackeable?
> 
> gracias

 

Todo depende de la transferencias de paquetes que haya en la wifi. Si la wifi se usa poco, y para navegar; seguramente no salga a cuenta crakearla. Sin embargo si en la wifi algún equipo está transfiriendo algo gordo (una peli por wifi, un p2p) o bien hay más de un equipo conectado al mismo tiempo cae fácilmente sin tener que inyectar.

Para crakear una WEP de 64bits necesitas unos 30.000-60.000 paquetes, si tienes mucha suerte incluso con 5.000 sirve. Dependiendo, si por la wifi corren muchos paquetes entre 15-60 minutos. La de 128 bits se tarda un poco más; 90.000-200.000 paquetes, unas 3-5 horas.

Crackear las WPA, directamente es imposible si no inyectas paquetes modificados para hacer ruido. Técnicamente es posible romper WPA y WPA2-TKIP sin inyectar paquetes modificados, pero necesitarías una salvajada de paquetes -> mucho tiempo.

Lo único, que hasta la fecha, no ha sido comprometido es WPA2-AES. En cualquier caso, nadie en su sano juicio lo intentará con una WPA.

Si el cifrado WPA te trae quebraderos de cabeza, mira a ver si puedes añadir un filtrado MAC. Si bien cambiar la mac es algo trivial, en muchos casos la gente no cae en la cuenta de que puede que el router (en este caso tu PC) este filtrando por MAC. Y a cambiar la contraseña, al menos, cada mes. 

En resumen, si la wifi va ha ser para navegar de forma esporádica. No hay problema. Si se va usar mucho, más tarde más temprano se colará alguien. Aunque lo mejor es que hagas tu mismo la prueba, coge el portátil instala aircrack y airoscript (te facilitará la vida enormemente) e intenta crackear tu web. Yo, antes que nada, probaría un ataque de "asociación falsa", para ver que ocurre. Los routers normalmente están protegidos  pero no se como se comportará el PC; si responde a todas las peticiones necesitarás si o si cambiar a WPA porque significaría que sin clientes conectados, el atacante puede generar tráfico de forma sencilla.

Si no quieres guarrerar el portátil, bájate backtrack o similar. Desde el LiveCD podrás arrancar y probar a piratear tu propia red.

----------

## samuelhm

lamento discrepar acerca de tu comentario agdg, pero, por lo menos hace ya  años no importa si esta descargando una peli o mirando el correo, la forma en la que tu crees que se capturan los paquetes ( solo en la transmision de paquetes del un cliente conectado) no es muy habitual aparte de que seria una tarea eterna, la mayoria de los drivers preparados para  injección "madwifi, compat-wireless etc etc>" y  hoy dia la mayoria, permiten la injección de paquetes incluso sin que haya un cliente conectado usando creando una flasa autentificacion y injectando el mismo paquete unas 400 veces por segundo y generando miles arp en minutos.

sobre lo de wpa, no es facil pero tampoco imposible con wpa/aes, los wpa/tkip son bastante faciles siempre que haya cliente conectado, si ke es imposible si no lo hay y no consigues el handshake ( yo he sacado 3 claves de wpa/tkip) usando jhon the ripper, la cosa es que por norma, tarda mas de un dia pero bastante facil.

en el foro de seguridadwireless y demas no se porque no ponen el metodo correcto de sacar las wpa como hicieron con las wep y no dan muchas pistas de donde buscar pero lo cierto es que ya hace mucho tiempo que se puede de varias maneras y los mas cabezones al final acaban encontrandolo, yo personalmente como tengo una economia bastante reducida por no decir casi nula xD, llevo 8 años conectandome aqui y allá y la verdad que desde que salió wifislax y despues para colmo wifiway con su airoscript se ha difundido demasiado el modo de hacerlo. ( ahora ya desde que sacaron los algoritmos de generacion de contraseñas de algunos routers la cosa es ya incluso de risa, con 2 paquetes sacas la clave por defecto ).

----------

## agdg

Respecto a la inyección, es un método de generar tráfico así que da igual que exista o no cliente. sin embargo muy poca gente sabe hacerlo. Piratear hoy en día es algo trivial, gracias a airoscript es similar a pulsar Siguiente -> Siguiente -> Siguiente (más cómodo imposible); inyectar requiere de un poco más de conocimiento. En resumidas, es raro que alguien inyecte; aunque esa posibilidad existe. En este punto, nada mejor que conocer a tus vecinos; en mi caso, por ejemplo, no tengo problemas (aun así opto por wpa2-aes + filtrado mac). Aunque saltarse el filtrado mac es algo trivial, siempre es una pequeña pega más.

Personalmente, ni me molesto en inyectar. Hago un escaneo durante 10 minutos, miro la red que más tráfico este generando y pongo a capturar paquetes. Así que siempre opto por WEP, hoy en día, al menos por mi zona hay muchas WEP (aunque cada vez se ven menos).

Respecto a la seguridad, el algoritmo de wpa2-aes aun no ha sido comprometido; WPA y WPA-TKIP si han sido vulnerados, pero en la práctica es bastante difícil. Pero por lo que dices tu las sacas a tutiplén.

¿Por cierto que diccionario usas para Jhon the ripper?, mi hermano se descargo uno que ocupaba 100MB y no fue capaz de reventar la seguridad de una WPA2-tkip :/

Respecto a los algoritmos, en realidad no necesitas ni eso. Tan solo necesitas BSSID y ESSID. Imagino que la mayoría conocerán la web, pero... http://kz.ath.cx/wlan/ Lo mejor de todo que esta el código fuente en bash, perl, javascript, batch, c++ y python, es decir, para meterlo en el móvil y   :Rolling Eyes: ... Si ojeáis el código, veréis que los fabricantes usaron una suma md5, cutres a más no poder.

----------

## samuelhm

 *Quote:*   

> Respecto a la inyección, es un método de generar tráfico así que da igual que exista o no cliente. sin embargo muy poca gente sabe hacerlo. Piratear hoy en día es algo trivial, gracias a airoscript es similar a pulsar Siguiente -> Siguiente -> Siguiente (más cómodo imposible); inyectar requiere de un poco más de conocimiento. En resumidas, es raro que alguien inyecte; aunque esa posibilidad existe.

 

debes estar equibocado, todo el mundo que saca claves lo hace injectando por medio de airoscript, piensa que simplemente haciendo aireplay-ng --arpreplay, ya estas injectando el paquete que has interceptado del cliente. yo dudo mucho que estes capturando paquetes sin injectar y puedas sacar la clave el mismo dia. con las tecnicas "chop chop" y demas tambien generas un pakete con packetforge y luego lo injectas.

 *Quote:*   

> Respecto a los algoritmos, en realidad no necesitas ni eso. Tan solo necesitas BSSID y ESSID.

 

por eso lo del algoritmo, el programa lo que hace es a partir de la bssid y el essid crear un diccionario con un puñado de claves posibles y utilizarlo con aircrack para que se reduzca la posibilidad de tal manera que con 4 o 5 paquetes obtienes la clave en vez de unos cuantos millones en ocasiones.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Por cierto que diccionario usas para Jhon the ripper?, mi hermano se descargo uno que ocupaba 100MB y no fue capaz de reventar la seguridad de una WPA2-tkip :/ 

 

Yo siempre mantengo mi postura en que descargar diccionarios es una perdida de tiempo, y mas aun uno de 100mb's cuando sikiera uno de 5gb's te garantiza nada.

para jhon the ripper no uso ningun diccionario no funciona asi este programa ( o por lo menos no como yo aprendí ) si te lees la documentación comprobaras que puedes generar cientos de miles de millones de posibles claves, y tu puedes especificar que tipo ( numeros, letras, la cantidad, mayus y minusculas etc etc.) pues la forma de hacerlo es primeramente y algo que ayuda muchisimo es por ejemplo intentar averiguar la compañia atacante y o el router al que vas a atacar. ( aveces por el bssid ), y entoces buscar info mas o menos como son las claves por defecto, (solo letras, ambos, solo numeros...) esto para minimizar la fuerza bruta lo maximo, y bueno despues la clave que me costó como 2 años averiguar para usar este programa para romper las wpa, fue usarlo con aircrack a traves de pipes "jhontheripper -xxx --xxxx -xxx | aircrack-ng -z -xxxx etc" y nada pues con paciencia seguro la sacas.

tienes que ser avispado, cosas como que la red tenga un essid cambiado por un nombre o algo te da que pensar que de contraseña han puesto solo numeros "fechas y cosas de esas" y aveces solo letras (palabras etc).

----------

## agdg

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> debes estar equibocado, todo el mundo que saca claves lo hace injectando por medio de airoscript, piensa que simplemente haciendo aireplay-ng --arpreplay, ya estas injectando el paquete que has interceptado del cliente. yo dudo mucho que estes capturando paquetes sin injectar y puedas sacar la clave el mismo dia. con las tecnicas "chop chop" y demas tambien generas un pakete con packetforge y luego lo injectas.

 

Tal vez tengas razón y el problema es que me estoy volviendo un flojo. En cualquier caso, en una tarde he sacado 3 WEP sin inyectar. Tan solo dejaba el airodump capturando paquetes y listo. Obviamente lo tienes que hacer con alguna red que tenga algún cliente conectado generando tráfico. En el mejor de los casos, y con suerte, 5-10 minutos en vulnerar una WEP de 64 bits, normalmente unos 30 minutos (sin inyectar). Las de 128bits, entre 3-6 horas (sin inyectar).

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> por eso lo del algoritmo, el programa lo que hace es a partir de la bssid y el essid crear un diccionario con un puñado de claves posibles y utilizarlo con aircrack para que se reduzca la posibilidad de tal manera que con 4 o 5 paquetes obtienes la clave en vez de unos cuantos millones en ocasiones.

 

No, así no funciona. El algoritmo es el método matemático que se utiliza para obtener la contraseña. Por tanto tan solo necesitas saber el algoritmo, los número de partida y listo. No precisas ninguna herramientas especial, salvo el algoritmo.

Por ejemplo, el algoritmo que se usa Movistar (Telefonica) y Jazztel es una suma md5 de la combinación del ESSID y el BSSID. Vamos a verlo en más detallado:

ESSID: WLAN_F2

BSSID: 00:58:0C:D5:AA:C0

La contraseña de este router es los 20 primeros dígitos de la suma md5 de: 

bcgbghgg00580CD5F200580CD5AAC0

Lo marco en colores, para diferenciar cada "bloque de información". Y como se ve esta compuesto por una cadena fija (bcgbghgg) + 8 primeros números del BSSID (00580CD5) + lo que va detrás del _ del ESSID (F2) + todo el BSSID (00580CD5AAC0)

es decir: 

agd-desktop agd # echo "bcgbghgg00580CD5bcgbghgg00580CD5AAC" | md5sum | cut -c-20

c16c7d58f0f1e6363106

(La contraseña viene dada en hexadecimal)

Respecto a Jhon the Ripper, ¿fuerza bruta? ufff deja deja demasiado tiempo. En cualquier caso, ¿que tiempo tardas aproximadamente en encontrar una cadena de 13 caracteres? ¿que micro?

----------

## samuelhm

 *Quote:*   

> Respecto a Jhon the Ripper, ¿fuerza bruta? ufff deja deja demasiado tiempo. En cualquier caso, ¿que tiempo tardas aproximadamente en encontrar una cadena de 13 caracteres? ¿que micro?

 

esto es imposible de decir porque depende de muchos factores, por ejemplo, si te imaginas que en la contraseña solo ha usado numeros y aciertas, pues tardas ( segun mi experiencia ) de 6 horas a 3 dias ( bueno nunca lo he dejado mas tiempo).

despues de esto si no has acertado y tienes que cambiar el tipo de caracteres que estas generando para la fuerza bruta pues vuelta a empezar pero haver si estas en un sitio que no te keda otra pues no esta mal, una vez la tengas dudo mucho que la cambie.

o tambien puedes poner todas las posibilidades y si eres como yo de los que no apagan el pc nunca pues lo dejas trabajando en segundo plano siempre y dentro de un tiempo miras haver que tal xD.

tengo un Amd64 3600, dos nucleos.

 *Quote:*   

> No, así no funciona. El algoritmo es el método matemático que se utiliza para obtener la contraseña. Por tanto tan solo necesitas saber el algoritmo, los número de partida y listo. No precisas ninguna herramientas especial, salvo el algoritmo. 
> 
> Por ejemplo, el algoritmo que se usa Movistar (Telefonica) y Jazztel es una suma md5 de la combinación del ESSID y el BSSID. 

 

Me acabo de volver a descargar el wlandecrypter, usando: wlandectypter xx:xx:xx:xx:xx WLAN_XX me genera al menos 70 mil posibles claves para cada par de bssid-essid.esto es algo tan reducido que no tiene mucha importancia que genere 1 o 100 mil,

pero como lo haces tu para sacar la clave correcta sin generar mas de 70 mil.

yo no me he mirado el algoritmo, has creado tu otro programa que te saque solo 1 posible clave??

----------

## agdg

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> esto es imposible de decir porque depende de muchos factores, por ejemplo, si te imaginas que en la contraseña solo ha usado numeros y aciertas, pues tardas ( segun mi experiencia ) de 6 horas a 3 dias ( bueno nunca lo he dejado mas tiempo).

 

Tu mismo lo estas diciendo, para la contraseña más débil de todas, de 6 horas a 3 días. Para una contraseña alfanumérica, si exceptuamos el factor suerte es imposible por fuerza bruta.

Porque seamos serios, hoy en día nadie usa una clave numérica, salvo algunos routers viejos de compañías. O es alfabética o alfanumérica. Y es que no es lo mismo una combinación de 10 elementos (0-9) para un grupo de 13 (con repetición), que una combinación de 52 elementos (a-z + A-Z). Porque aunque en decimal la diferencia de 10 a 52 es poco, cuando hablamos de combinatoria esa diferencia se transforma en cientos de miles de billones de combinaciones extras.

Imaginemos una clave alfanumérica de 8 caracteres de longitud y 37 elementos (A-Z + 0-9). Una contraseña muy sencilla. Pues bien, el número de combinaciones posibles es de 3.512.479.453.921 (3.5 millones de millones). 

Imaginemos ahora que usamos una contraseña, de nivel medio, es decir, 13 caracteres de longitud y 37 elementos. Combinaciones posibles: 243.569.224.216.081.000.000. 

Si investigas un poco, veras que hay muchas noticias donde afirman que el cloud computing supone el fin de WPA. En muchos ademas se dice que por un coste de unos pocos dolares, y en poco menos de una hora, se puede reventar una WPA. Sin embargo el titular, y la noticia, es amarillista. Y la razón es bien sencilla: están rompiendo la contraseña más simple que se puede usar en WPA (8 caracteres de longitud y 10 elementos), es decir, tan solo 1.073.741.824 de combinaciones posibles. Y comparar mil millones frente a este número 243.569.224.216.081.000.000 es absurdo.

También hay una empresa por ahí que vende un software para correrlo en Amazon EC2 que permite descrifar contraseñas WPA en poco tiempo. Personalmente creo que esta empresa se debería dedicar a la venta de productos ahumados. Lo veo como la máquina de movimiento infinito, cada x tiempo hay una empresa que lo anuncia a bombo y platillo y después todo queda en nada, obviamente.

Romper una contraseña WPA alfanumérica por fuerza bruta es una tarea titánica y lejos de cualquier supercomputadora. Una numérica, son apenas mil millones de combinaciones, algo que esta al alcance de cualquier PC actual.

Aquí tienes una Calculadora de ataque de fuerza bruta, si juegas un poco con ella, verás que romper una WPA por fuerza bruta es una tarea titánica.

Para romper una WPA es necesario romper el algoritmo, la fuerza bruta de poco sirve. En el momento que el algoritmo ha sido comprometido la potencia de calculo necesario para sacar la contraseña se reduce enormemente. Y hasta donde se, los algoritmos comprometidos son WEP, WPA y WPA2-TKIP. El WPA2-AES aun sigue en pie. Por ese motivo una WEP cae tan fácilmente con apenas unas decenas de miles de paquetes, porque su algoritmo ha sido roto y ya solo es necesario tener un buen puñado de paquetes para aplicar sobre ellos el algoritmo inverso y obtener la contraseña. En WPA paso lo mismo, solo que la complejidad es muy superior y por ello se necesitan algunos millones de paquetes.

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> Me acabo de volver a descargar el wlandecrypter, usando: wlandectypter xx:xx:xx:xx:xx WLAN_XX me genera al menos 70 mil posibles claves para cada par de bssid-essid.esto es algo tan reducido que no tiene mucha importancia que genere 1 o 100 mil, pero como lo haces tu para sacar la clave correcta sin generar mas de 70 mil.
> 
> yo no me he mirado el algoritmo, has creado tu otro programa que te saque solo 1 posible clave??

 

El algoritmo de generación de claves de los router actuales de COMTREND y Zyxel de Movistar y Jazztel ha sido roto. Romper un algoritmo significa poder hacer la misma operación matemática que se uso para generar la clave, es decir, hacer lo mismo que hizo el fabricante para generar la clave. Si, como es este caso, el fabricante solo uso cadenas fijas (y no variables) para generar la contraseña; pues metió la pata hasta el fondo.

Y no, yo no he creado nada. El algoritmo salió a la luz a través de elvecinoo, concretamente en un foro de lampiweb (ya no existe ni el foro y ni la web). Y en este se explica lo mismo que explique en mi post anterior. De hecho hay algunas webs por ahí donde solo tiene que meter ESSID y BSSID y te dan un premio  :Wink: 

El algoritmo de generación de claves depende solo del fabricante. Tal vez 3com uso el algoritmo X, y COMTREND uso el algoritmo Y. Cuando más complicado sea el algoritmo, más difícil será de aplicar ingeniería inversa para sacar la pass. 

En algunos casos los algoritmos son sencillos y se puedo obtener la contraseña aplicando una simple operación matemática (como los nuevos COMTREND y ZYXEL de movistar y jazztel), en otros se obtiene una lista de posibles contraseñas como el caso de wandecrypter. De hecho, hace como 6-7 años los de telefónica se lucieron generando claves para los routers: la clave era la BSSID más la primera letra del nombre del fabricante. En aquellas época telefónica solo montaba tres tipos de router, así que solo tenías que probar tres contraseñas posibles  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Para romper una WPA es necesario romper el algoritmo, la fuerza bruta de poco sirve. En el momento que el algoritmo ha sido comprometido la potencia de calculo necesario para sacar la contraseña se reduce enormemente. Y hasta donde se, los algoritmos comprometidos son WEP, WPA y WPA2-TKIP. El WPA2-AES aun sigue en pie. Por ese motivo una WEP cae tan fácilmente con apenas unas decenas de miles de paquetes, porque su algoritmo ha sido roto y ya solo es necesario tener un buen puñado de paquetes para aplicar sobre ellos el algoritmo inverso y obtener la contraseña. En WPA paso lo mismo, solo que la complejidad es muy superior y por ello se necesitan algunos millones de paquetes. 

 

tan sólo decir que aunque no sea ningún experto en la materia ni mucho menos esto es mas o menos lo que yo pienso tb. del tema por lo que he leído y por lo que he experimentado con routers a los que he tendo acceso. Llegará el día que WPA2/AES tb. se verá comprometido, eso lo tengo clarísimo, pero de momento parece que áun queda lejos.

Usar WEP hoy en día me parece simplemente una aberración.

saluetes

----------

## samuelhm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLnZQRXIb8g

mirad como si sirve la fuerza bruta , este tipo ha puesto una clave 12345678 que claro la ha sacado en 4 minutos, yo tardo bastante mas porque uso muchisimas mas opciones en jhon the ripper, o aveces ejecuto 3 paralelamente junto con aircrack con la reduccion de claves por segundo que puede probar, pero a la larga salir sale ( de 10 que he probado, 4 las he conseguido, y las otras he desistido pero seguro se podria)..

ya se que este ejemplo no vale por lo sencillo que es aparte de seguramente tenia el cliente preparado conectado y transfiriendo, pero cambia ese 12345678 por una fecha x ejemeplo o una clave al azar y con mas tiempo lo consigues.

claro esta si la clave tiene numeros, letras y mayus-minus entoces si es demasiado improbable que aguantes hasta sacarla, pero si es una clave sencilla con solo numeros o solo letras la consigues.

ejemplo claves que he conseguido:

VWVYYOSV -> todo en mayusculas de un router super nuevo de ono y segun me dijo mi vecino ( este si es amigo mio y no le importaba), era la clave por defecto del router!!.

00093385XXXX  -> las X eran mas numeros, la contraseña era 3 ceros + un numero de telefono. en un router de tele2 wpa psk

----------

## agdg

Samuel, como intenté explicar en mi anterior post existentes diferencias ENORMES entre usar contraseñas numéricas y contraseñas alfanuméricas. Tu mismo lo puedes comprobar jugando con la calculadora de ataque de fuerza bruta que te enlace en mi anterior post: y que se corresponde con lo que tu ves en el vídeo. Sin embargo, lo que no ves en el vídeo es que para una contraseña alfanumérica de 13 dígitos, el mismo del vídeo de youtube al que tu enlazas necesitaría unos 11 millones de años.

Además a eso hay que tener en cuenta que estamos hablando que una contaseña de dificultad mediana: 11 millones de años. Para algo difícil (que use el código ASCII y no solo letras mayúsculas y números) el del vídeo de Youtube necesitaría: 3.7 BILLONES (3.782.158.995.863) de años. 

Como ves, el tema de los 4 minutos, es como las foto de los productos de una cadena de comida rápida. La foto y la realidad no tiene nada que ver; en estos casos ocurre lo mismo; romper por fuerza bruta la contraseña más simple de toda: 4 minutos; romper una contraseña mediana: 11 millones de años. Romper una contraseña difícil: IMPOSIBLE.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> authoritative;
> 
> ddns-update-style interim;
> 
> shared-network wifi {
> ...

 

corrijo la linea que actualmente dejo de funcionar el metodo anterior

----------

